# Transport Needed--Northern NJ (Urgent!!!)



## VeganStar (Jul 7, 2012)

I am trying to rescue a rat who someone has listed on Craigslist as a "feeder" (;-(), but need someone to transport him from West Milford, NJ to Stillwater, NJ, sometime within the next day or two (the sooner, the better--I want this rat to be safe!!!). If anybody is from the area or knows someone who can help, I would really appreciate it (and, I'm sure the rat would, too!). Otherwise, if someone else in the area might be interested in adopting him, that's great, too. Please, circulate, and let me know if you can help!!!
~*Kristin Star*


----------

